
Twitter clarifies special rules for tweets by world leaders like Trump - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2019/06/trump-tweets-will-get-warning-labels-if-they-break-rules-twitter-says/
======
gtirloni
This looks like a pretty nice solution to the problem.

------
tropo
A better rule would reference the governmental monopoly on violence.
Threatening to nuke a city is extreme violence, but there are about a dozen
world leaders who can actually do that without violating their nation's law.
On a smaller scale, various law enforcement agencies are authorized to commit
certain pre-approved acts of violence. If the police want to threaten the use
of a sniper in order to encourage surrender, that should be fine if the use
would hold up in a courtroom.

